# Good Schwinn "book" deal on ebay...+ cheap postage



## bobcycles (Jul 12, 2020)

....ends in less than an hour...

50 years of Schwinn book original hard cover 18.00









						1945 Schwinn 50 Years of Bicycles Book Hardcover  | eBay
					

1945 Schwinn 50 Years of Bicycles Book Hardcover. It has some cover waer, corner rubs, pages are clean.  Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS Media Mail



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## berniebike (Jul 12, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> ....ends in less than an hour...
> 
> 50 years of Schwinn book original hard cover 18.00
> 
> ...



ive got a reprint copy but would have loved to get my hands on an original hard cover


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 12, 2020)

The "hardcovers" are leather bound...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 12, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> The "hardcovers" are leather bound...



LEATHER BOUND COPIES ARE RARE.
TYPICALLY THE HARD COPIES ARE NOT LEATHER BOUND BUT CLOTH.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 13, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> LEATHER BOUND COPIES ARE RARE.
> TYPICALLY THE HARD COPIES ARE NOT LEATHER BOUND.



I stand corrected.... though the 3 copies I have purchased over the years (all from ebay) were described as hardcopies and were Leather.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 13, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> I stand corrected.... though the 3 copies I have purchased over the years (all from ebay) were described as hardcopies and were Leather.



YOUR A LUCKY MAN!  YOU WERE IN THE RIGHT PLACES AT THE RIGHT TIME.
BUT I THINK I CAN TOP THAT WITH A CLOTH COVERED BOOK AUTOGRAPHED BY IGNAZ SCHWINN!


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks Bob for the heads up on the existence of this book. I found one on eBay this afternoon at $59.50 or  best offer and Free shipping. I offered him $30 and he accepted. A lot of them I saw on eBay were $60 to $200 plus for the leather one .Can’t wait to get it . Pictures from ebay below. This is why THE CABE is the greatest hobby spot.  I’d love to have a book like this on Shelbys , but I’ll settle for all the reprints I’ve got from Scott. Thank God he is doing that at least. Again, thanks for the heads up!
Mike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 13, 2020)

ARE YOU THE MIKE BOYD THAT CONTACTED ME ABOUT THE SCHWINN PEDALS?
WES


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 13, 2020)

No , I am not


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 14, 2020)

When they had the Schwinn factory sale they found group of these books in  the box and sold them to us.  I got two.


----------

